# Need a male budgie to mate with my female one



## wenz

Hi folks,

I have one female budgie of 18 months old. I am looking for a male budgie to mate with her. I live in Medford, MA. Could some one help on this?

Thanks a lot.
Best,


----------



## Cody

Why are you wanting to breed your bird? Breeding should not be undertaken without acquiring a vast amount of knowledge. Please take a look at this link and answer honestly to yourself the questions it asks.








Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


Just because it's "natural" doesn't mean that we should allow it to happen in our homes. There are many many MANY things you need to consider before allowing your birds to breed. Here is a list of things you need to think of before you even CONSIDER breeding. 1). Are your birds proper...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## wenz

Cody said:


> Why are you wanting to breed your bird? Breeding should not be undertaken without acquiring a vast amount of knowledge. Please take a look at this link and answer honestly to yourself the questions it asks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
> 
> 
> Just because it's "natural" doesn't mean that we should allow it to happen in our homes. There are many many MANY things you need to consider before allowing your birds to breed. Here is a list of things you need to think of before you even CONSIDER breeding. 1). Are your birds proper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkbudgies.com


My budgie used to have a male mate with her. And they have about 14 young ones already. However, 2 months ago, my male budgie fled away. Now, I am thinking of getting a new mate for her.


----------



## Cody

What do you do with the chicks, do you keep them?


----------



## wenz

Cody said:


> What do you do with the chicks, do you keep them?


I give them to my friends as pets.


----------



## ChickWas

There's enough budgies in the world, my mans. It's never a guarantee those chicks will go on to lead happy and healthy lives. Is it not possible to get her a mate but not actively encourage them having babies? Seems rather heartless to continually put her through the exhaustion of having babies.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.

You indicate your female is only 18 months old and has already had 14 chicks. 
The fact that your title says you "Need a male budgie to mate with my female one" is a true red flag. You do not need your budgie to mate.

How many clutches had she had?
How many chicks were in each clutch?
How long did you own budgies before allowing her to breed?
How many times did you breed her and what age was she when she had her first clutch?
How much research did you do before allowing these two budgies to breed?
How large is the cage you had them in?
What specific diet are you giving the budgies?
Are you certain the two budgies you had were not related?
Were you giving the female calcium supplements?*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please respond to the questions asked above.
I'm asking all other members to refrain from responding to this thread until the questions asked have been specifically answered and then to allow staff to deal with this matter.

FaeryBee (Deborah)
Talk Budgies Administrator

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------

